# my bird cannot walk



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

My bird flew in the other nite and the next day he cannot walk. He is also off his feed. I brought him in last night in hopes of keeping a close eye on him. I have four free flying rollers at this point, they come and go as they please untill my loft is complete. They have seemed healthy and happy until this. I will remark that it was quite windy the last time he flew. Any thoughts?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

broken legs perhaps?? see is there any swelling. bruising an dhave them taped ..i'd do that


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

could be spinal trauma too


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you they are free flying and come and go as they please, perhaps he ate something somewhere that isn't good??


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow -- I'm so sorry to hear this. It could be a lot of things -- but being off his feed indicates illness or poisoning, I'd think, rather than an injury. 

Has he been vaccinated against PMV and Paratyphoid? Those are common causes of paralysis of the legs. 

I'd do supportive care with warmth and hydration, and if it were my bird, I'd probably treat it as a potential poisoning, (unless there are other signs that it is a recognizable illness. ) 

Hope you can get him to a vet soon -- and that he gets better.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you all. He is now eating and drinking, I know, because I am a sentimental fool, and he is right at my bedside lol. My birds for some reason only fly/ land on the barn and then into the loft. They don't forage outdoors for whatever reason. His feathers are not fluffed up as in illness, spinal injury has occured to me, though I do hope that is not the case. This hobby is not without it's hearbreaks, yet I have had pigeons on and off since I was a little girl. pigeons like the tele I am finding.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is it definitely a male bird?


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Yup, he is a male. Still eating and drinking well. Moving around more today, and his feathers still smooth. I am a farmer with a farmers sensiblitlies, but as long as he is eating and drinking, I see no harm in giving him time to heal. I do sort of wished I hadn't named him, I should know better, but his name is Mickey.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

buttertup said:


> Yup, he is a male. Still eating and drinking well. Moving around more today, and his feathers still smooth. I am a farmer with a farmers sensiblitlies, but as long as he is eating and drinking, I see no harm in giving him time to heal. I do sort of wished I hadn't named him, I should know better, but his name is Mickey.


i heard about bad luck for those who have the name.. i named my first pigeon ever. and nevr never never again.. 
all the rescues i have.. or had i only call by their name.. or that one i found there,, or the one that had that.. or the one that almost died etc etc no names


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not naming................. superstition. Naming isn't going to jinx a bird.

Do you give them calcium?


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I give them a grit with calicium Jay. Hey, he has been walking a little for the last few days. Gets stronger everyday. He uh, seems to like cornbread and poundcake too. Hey Jay do you think perhaps a different type grit?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily change the grit, but you could add crushed oyster shell to the menu. Just leave it out where they can take it when they want.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Will do, thank ya much.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Mickey is walking great now, but I am not going to turn him in with my other birds till my loft is complete. I want to make sure he is 100%. I do not believe I will ever fly him again, he has proven himself, so he will become one of my breeders. My loft will have a nice big flight cage just for my breeders, so it won't be all bad. Right now he is a young'un, so breeding is not on his mind yet anyway. 

I have added oyster shell to the diet of all my birds so thanks Jay for your suggestion.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

goga82 said:


> i heard about bad luck for those who have the name.. i named my first pigeon ever. and nevr never never again..
> all the rescues i have.. or had i only call by their name.. or that one i found there,, or the one that had that.. or the one that almost died etc etc no names


Does this come from the whole "don't name it so you don't get attached" thing that farmers/ranchers tell their kids regarding animals that will be eaten eventually? It just seems weird to think naming would doom an animal. I haven't noticed any higher death toll in pets/livestock with and without names.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

We name things on our farm when we know that they are stayin', but yeah, I grew up naming things that were gone in the fall, things that in the end, I had to eat for supper. I still remember the tears. Most people buy thier meat in a grocery store, but for farmers it's different. We always name our breeding cows,but never name the calves. 

My birds do have names, but this one is a young one, and usually I wait to see if they are going to make it. I still become quite attached to my animals, that much has not changed, but I have more of a wait and see attitude that comes with the life I live. Gosh I sound jaded, but if I didn't have this approach, I would surely be to pieces all the time.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't usually name my wild patients either, just to many in and out
The unusual ones get names, but it's usually silly names, like a bird with a eye injury I name blinky, bad leg gimpy, blue jays I almost always name jj, ones who r bitey r named bitey, lol


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Head injury crow with a head tilt was named tipsy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Course all the babies are named baby, cause everytime I come intO the room to feed them I say "hey babies!" n thats how I call them after release


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I once read a wise post on pigeontalk that said just about all diseases are present in every loft and feral flock but it is only when birds are worn down weak and malnurished that a disease takes hold. Often pigeons with partial or full leg paralysis are suffering from mild Paratyphoid. Malnutrition brings on the symptoms. Good nutrition can get them walking pretty quick. Malnutrition brings on the symptoms. Good nutrition can get them walking pretty quick.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Funny Superfly, this bird was the only one who was off his legs. He is strong and walking now but, he was a young flyer and I cannot help but wonder if he was depleting more energy than he was able to replace, even though my birds are not fed down. I am a little afraid to release him back with my other birds as I really do not know what his problem was. For now I will keep him seperate and watch him closely. I have added more corn to the diet with winter coming here in the hills.
That is too cute Altgirl, I call mine by saying "Come on,come on, come on,come on." and with a coffee can as well, they will come to both, either, or.,


----------

